# Dismantling a bomb shelter



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

So, I had a very interesting experience yesterday...

Last week, I saw a Craigslist ad for free solid concrete blocks, several hundred of them, and no mortar (glue nor explosive) has ever touched them. Being that these $4.50/ea at my local Menards, I responded within 30 minutes if it being listed, and was 3rd in line. Two other folks were supposed to show Saturday, and I figured I was SOL, but I told the owner to keep me in mind anyway.

10:00 Saturday morning, she calls me back and says the blocks are still here. Apparently Ren and Stimpy never showed, so I hightailed it over. She led me down to where the blocks were and said she had no idea what the previous owner had done. I felt a little like Bear Claw telling Jeremiah Johnson "saw it right off". Concrete block walls with mortar, steel beams for a subceiling, toilet, sink, shower, and lots of shelving.

She then asked me where I thought the free concrete blocks were. I pointed up, and her eyes widened a bit. She thought I was Nostradamus until I explained to her the clues; specifically, that steel and plywood doesn't stop radiation, but concrete does a bit.

So, I spent 2 hours yesterday pulling 55# blocks out of an artificial crawl space that I _barely_ fit in to; I had to exhale when I was moving between beams in the real ceiling! I estimate I got 25% of the blocks down, and will be heading back 3-5 more times for the rest. And, yes, it did feel very surreal dismantling another man's bomb shelter!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

good for you, anybody with their head up their sphincter so far that they wouldn't want a treasure like that doesn't deserve it anyway. :congrat:

keep the address for an impromptu BOL if things get really bad, my guess is it will be abandoned by then


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I run across one ever now an again in my line a work. Most folk don't have a clue what it be. Sometimes I tell em what they got ifin they appear ta be the type what might use it. A few thank me an say there gonna use em. We be in tornado alley so it ain't a bad idear. Some folk got all the luck. I'd love ta have one myself. Just tryin ta decide how ta do it on a real limited budget an a wore out chassis.

Congrats on the blocks!


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

the woman got lucky .... the reason they didn't get picked up by those 1st & 2nd callers was because of the labor involved .... they took one look and said "nooooo thanx" .... it would have cost her a pretty penny to get them moved & disposed .... 

make sure to check with her about any "mysterious" items found around that house/basement .... could be a stash of rad equipment or SHTF items around


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

bet anything easily moved was already in the trash bin and hauled away. Might be better not to ask as she will describe a pile of goods that went to the dump and make you sick.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

All I can say is way to go. great start to your own place. GB


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

I actually LOL'd at your story. Well written and a good find!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

When I moved into my house I found that the previous homeowners before the previous homeowners before the home owner I bought it off of had been into gardening and canning. In the cellar I found a hoe, an ax, a Maddox, some handles, and other stuff including some canned stuff that I did throw out. I have joked to my wife that Im channeling the woman's ghost or something. (I dd some research and found she died in a nursing home so no do do do do do music needed LOL)


----------

